
Nuclear Drones from `Dark Web' Cited by Obama in Terror Scenario - aburan28
http://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2016-04-01/nuclear-drones-from-dark-web-cited-by-obama-in-terror-scenario
======
hackuser
The headline is click-bait. Per the article:

 _Obama told the group of 50 heads of state and foreign ministers in
Washington on Friday to imagine that a terrorist group had bought isotopes
through brokers on the so-called dark Web. One shipment was picked up in
transit by radiation monitors, but others were thought to be still on the
move. The terrorists were believed to be planning to use a drone to distribute
the material._

Not entirely implausible, and the most dangerous proposed use of radiological
material I've seen. Imagine valuable real estate such as farmland, water
sources, or Manhatten.

~~~
Havoc
>planning to use a drone to distribute the material.

lol? Correct me if I'm wrong but drones don't exactly have good carrying
capacity. Don't see them carrying a heavy amazon package let alone a dirty
bomb.

~~~
icebraining
Depends on what one calls a "drone". Two reasonably small RC helis can lift a
full person:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77uK19KxMuI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77uK19KxMuI)

~~~
bcook
IIRC, those machines have a severely limited distance & flight time.

------
ck2
Why on earth would they do anything so complicated?

Gazillion shipping containers arrive every day and aren't inspected - too busy
using resources for security theater at the airport where the people can see.

------
jessaustin
Obama just couldn't wait until Schneier actually _posted_ the 9th annual
contest. Still, it's a strong entry!

------
josu
"Obama told the group of 50 heads of state and foreign ministers"

"This hypothetical war-game was described by a U.K. official speaking on
condition of anonymity because the meeting was closed."

Condition of anonymity, sure...

------
post_break
So background checks for "drones"?

~~~
jszymborski
I'm starting up a Radicalised Drone Rehabilitation centre.

------
mirimir
Probably far more terrifying are what governments use Tor etc for. The US did
not build Tor to spread peace and love, after all.

